# Simple Terrestrial Enclosure Tutorial and Demonstration



## SgtSparkles (Apr 10, 2012)

I got a Brachy for Caitlin and she wanted to do her own enclosure start to finish. Here is a little Tutorial on how to make a simple yet attractive enclosure the same way
[YOUTUBE]wNBYhZibL7U[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Apr 10, 2012)

pretty cool stuff.. her enclosure looks great. Id use a lil more substrate, but other than that its beautiful. Out of curiosity what brand is the silicone. I knew there was food grade, however ive never used any. Im going to home depot this week and getting some stuff to deck out my 12x12x12 exo. Not sure if im doing substrate back drop or spray foam and grout. i really like the look of the grout, but unsure of how to seal it... do u think the "no sealer needed" grout is safe for ts? i used it on a few tile jobs for showers and shower pans, but idk about t enclosures


----------



## SgtSparkles (Apr 12, 2012)

that is emi supply 5005 in black, and its dirt cheap at like 3.00 a tube. and its really simple though stinky


----------



## grayzone (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks.. i think im gonna go that route after all. i like the look of grouted backgrounds, however im scared of all the risks that could become of them. looks like im gettin some emi 5005


----------



## Boatman (Apr 12, 2012)

Can you use clear silicone?.... I still have a lot left. Thanks!...


----------



## SgtSparkles (Apr 12, 2012)

the reason to use black is so you can see that everything is coated, its just having a different color than your foam


----------



## Zoomer428 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice vid but I was wondering if I wanted more like a hilly background would I use a different shape of foam


----------



## SgtSparkles (Apr 15, 2012)

use whatever you want man, get creative, that's whats so fun about it. it's not text book do it this way only stuff. It's more about having the basic know how to experiment and do what you want to


----------



## Boatman (Apr 15, 2012)

I just finished an enclosure using this method. I will post pics eventually.

Thanks for sharing the knowledge!!!......


----------



## SgtSparkles (Apr 23, 2012)

lets see it


----------



## philge (Apr 23, 2012)

I use the same tanks for my Ts. It looks nice with the background, almost like the tank setups they have at zoos and such. I would go for more substrate though. I always fill these up at least halfway for terrestrial spiders.

The only disadvantage is that you cannot view the tank from that side. I like to be able to see the enclosure from all sides easily to observe the T


----------



## Boatman (Apr 23, 2012)

SgtSparkles said:


> lets see it


  Here it it, still airing out. Will post new pic when T's back in it. Also used same method on RobC style arboreal cage, which I will post soon, too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SgtSparkles (Apr 30, 2012)

alright, that in that custom acrylic is gonna be quite nice indeed, good job, i don't have alot of substrate in it because my T ockerti ended up taking it as a home and she likes to climb and act arboreal


----------



## Boatman (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks, SgtSparkles!...Here's my G. rosea back in her enclosure after 2 weeks. Sorry for the crappy pic quality. It was taken with my phone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SgtSparkles (May 1, 2012)

it seems like it came out well, i'm always very jealous of the custom acrylic tanks. so sharp looking


----------

